# Carrying a gun



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

If Uber or Lift changed their policies on drivers carrying guns would you carry one?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Possibly. It's pretty inconvenient to carry all but the smallest gun though. I usually only do so when going to Craigslist appointments, LOL.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Possibly. It's pretty inconvenient to carry all but the smallest gun though. I usually only do so when going to Craigslist appointments, LOL.


Even the smallest of guns can be a game changer. Especially in the small confines of a car.

A Kel-Tec P32 weighs 10 oz fully loaded, holds 8 rounds of .32 ACP, less than an inch thick.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

As long as you have the permit you are allowed to have one in your personal space. If you fire one for self defense Uber will deactivate you. You will be on the news. That's all.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

unPat said:


> As long as you have the permit you are allowed to have one in your personal space. If you fire one for self defense Uber will deactivate you. You will be on the news. That's all.


"I know how frustrating it must be to face life threatening danger. Unfortunately, Uber policy is very clear on this and we will have to permanently deactivate your account. Thank you for contacting Uber Support."​
*Issue Resolved*

Was this helpful? 
Y/N​


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Even the smallest of guns can be a game changer. Especially in the small confines of a car.
> 
> A Kel-Tec P32 weighs 10 oz fully loaded, holds 8 rounds of .32 ACP, less than an inch thick.


My Ruger LCP .380 is my favorite carry gun because it fits in a front pants pocket in a padded holster. You can't even tell it's more than a wallet. Someone once said the gun you carry with you is better than the one you left at home (because it's too big). I have 2 Beretta PX4 Storms (one in 40SW and a sub compact one in 9mm) but they are like really hard to conceal unless you have the right shirt.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> My Ruger LCP .380 is my favorite carry gun because it fits in a front pants pocket in a padded holster. You can't even tell it's more than a wallet. Someone once said the gun you carry with you is better than the one you left at home (because it's too big). I have 2 Beretta PX4 Storms (one in 40SW and a sub compact one in 9mm) but they are like really hard to conceal unless you have the right shirt.


Seriously? I carry a model 66 smith just fine, usually a px4 compact. Are you just paranoid about printing?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DirkDeadeye said:


> Seriously? I carry a model 66 smith just fine, usually a px4 compact. Are you just paranoid about printing?


Possible. The double stacked mags are fatass and cause a shirt to bulge.

Here is a nice slim carry gun:

http://www.kahr.com/Pistols/Kahr-P9.asp


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mrtgman said:


> If Uber or Lift changed their policies on drivers carrying guns would you carry one?


No. There is no compelling need to carry one. I've driven a cab ( including Uber ) for about 13 or so years now, and never once have felt I needed a gun.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> No. There is no compelling need to carry one. I've driven a cab ( including Uber ) for about 13 or so years now, and never once have felt I needed a gun.


A lot of people have never been in a car accident even though they've been driving or riding in cars for decades. Is that a valid reason to not wear a seat belt?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Possibly. It's pretty inconvenient to carry all but the smallest gun though. I usually only do so when going to Craigslist appointments, LOL.


I like my Ruger .357 with 2" barrel.
Stainless steel.
Rubber grips.
I throw it in dishwasher every few years.
A dime will unscrew stock and i can get at all internals.
Transfer bar for hammer, can drop it and Not shoot myself.
It doesnt jam or throw brass with burned in fingerprints . . .
Plenty loud, fire comes out barrel and around revolver case.
Shoot it in a closed car and everyone may be deaf for life.
Shoot it in open field without hearing protection and you will learn tinnitus not only rings it hurts.
It fits in my boot or my back pants pocket with only grip sticking out.
Easily fits in coat pocket.

Thats how you spot undercover cops.
Handshake.
Shooting callous.
Shhhhhhhh . . . .

You shoot 50 rounds out my lil 357 and you dont shoot regular, you will have missing flesh in web of hand. It kicks good.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I like my Ruger .357 with 2" barrel.
> Stainless steel.
> Rubber grips.
> I throw it in dishwasher every few years.
> ...


What do you have, an SP 101?

I have a LCR .357 snubnose - hammerless, 5 shot, just point and pull the trigger five times.

I figure if I'm ever in an confrontation, it won't be at a distance, it will be more like when Jack Ruby shot Oswald - so a small snubnose revolver is just fine!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> My Ruger LCP .380 is my favorite carry gun because it fits in a front pants pocket in a padded holster. You can't even tell it's more than a wallet. Someone once said the gun you carry with you is better than the one you left at home (because it's too big). I have 2 Beretta PX4 Storms (one in 40SW and a sub compact one in 9mm) but they are like really hard to conceal unless you have the right shirt.


Have you checked out the Ruger LCP II yet? Supposedly has a lighter trigger pull. The model with the built in laser caught my eye.



Spotscat said:


> What do you have, an SP 101?
> 
> I have a LCR .357 snubnose - hammerless, 5 shot, just point and pull the trigger five times.
> 
> I figure if I'm ever in an confrontation, it won't be at a distance, it will be more like when Jack Ruby shot Oswald - so a small snubnose revolver is just fine!


Those who carry a snub nose .357. Have you ever heard of the RHINO Snubnose REVOLVER 200D by Chiappa Firearms? The Rhino fires from the lowermost chamber of the cylinder, rather than firing from the topmost chamber. Much more control. The transfer of recoil thru the arm is more ergonomic. 6 bullets in the chamber. But it is expensive.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm an old-school kinda guy ... I like my Walther PPKS .380
With bad guy loads it packs quite a punch, is slim and easy to conceal. Kinda heavy - but so am I.
Took the front sight off, it hung up sometimes when drawn and if I'm three feet away I'm not going to be taking aim.

My advise is to practice drawing and dry firing INSIDE YOUR CAR. 
You'll have to figure out where to keep it, and probably how to draw and fire left handed.
Practice different situations.

Uber's policies? Don't care - my policies trump theirs.
Permits? Again, don't care. The Constitution trumps local permit rules.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fargle said:


> A lot of people have never been in a car accident even though they've been driving or riding in cars for decades. Is that a valid reason to not wear a seat belt?


I don't know anyone who has never been in at least a fender bender. If you have a gun in a glove box, and someone jumps in your back seat, and pulls a gun on you, if you give in to the temptation to reach for the gun, you will be dead. If you are an african american, and tell the officer pulling you over that you have a gun in the glove box, given the current climate, you stand a good chance of getting shot ( we've seen this on TV, recently ) Guns are better for situations where the attacker is not at such close range. Such incidents are rare, anyway, unless you live in a crime riddled area. I'm willing to bet that in situations such as being a taxi driver, or an Uber driver, in these close range situations, that the odds are getting killed because you have a gun are greater than your getting shot while not owning one.

I have been robbed at close range, and not having a gun saved my life. I reacted in a very calm manner, and intentionally did nothing to pose a threat to the attacker, and because I did just that, I am alive today. Sure, he could have killed me anyway, but my view is that having a gun I could reach for would have assured my getting killed. so, at least because I didn't have one, I had a chance of surviving the incident. I gather most people want guns for emotional reasons, not real-world odds reasons. Guns are better for non-close range situations, where you have ample time to reach for the gun safely, and that isn't the situation in Uberland, for the most part. For this reason, owning a gun at home is more logical. But, if I had children, which I don't, I would make sure the gun is in an impenetrable safe and out of reach of children.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber/lyft policy is no firearms. 
Uber does not prohibit other forms of weapons like mace or baton.
Lyft has a no weapons policy, even pepper spray.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I have been robbed at close range, and not having a gun saved my life. I reacted in a very calm manner, and intentionally did nothing to pose a threat to the attacker, and because I did just that, I am alive today. .


Yes, trying to out-draw someone who has a gun screwed in your right ear is a non-starter. Obvious.
And putting it in the glove compartment is worse than not having one - it it right in front of the passenger.
The situation that I won't tolerate is being driven to a remote location. Rob me? OK. Take me some place where you can take your time with me - no. 
I keep it close to my left hand, easy to draw and conceal. 
Practice. Imagine and practice different situations.

I've been in a situation like this before and it is amazing how clear things become. Time slows to a crawl, you become very focused and your thinking becomes very clear. Best course of action become obvious in seconds. Use your brain, talk to him, distract him then act.

Congrats on staying alive - that IS the point.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't know anyone who has never been in at least a fender bender. If you have a gun in a glove box, and someone jumps in your back seat, and pulls a gun on you, if you give in to the temptation to reach for the gun, you will be dead. If you are an african american, and tell the officer pulling you over that you have a gun in the glove box, given the current climate, you stand a good chance of getting shot ( we've seen this on TV, recently ) Guns are better for situations where the attacker is not at such close range. Such incidents are rare, anyway, unless you live in a crime riddled area. I'm willing to bet that in situations such as being a taxi driver, or an Uber driver, in these close range situations, that the odds are getting killed because you have a gun are greater than your getting shot while not owning one.
> 
> I have been robbed at close range, and not having a gun saved my life. I reacted in a very calm manner, and intentionally did nothing to pose a threat to the attacker, and because I did just that, I am alive today. Sure, he could have killed me anyway, but my view is that having a gun I could reach for would have assured my getting killed. so, at least because I didn't have one, I had a chance of surviving the incident. I gather most people want guns for emotional reasons, not real-world odds reasons. Guns are better for non-close range situations, where you have ample time to reach for the gun safely, and that isn't the situation in Uberland, for the most part. For this reason, owning a gun at home is more logical. But, if I had children, which I don't, I would make sure the gun is in an impenetrable safe and out of reach of children.


I've seen videos where drivers have succesfully used guns to thwart car jackings etc. For some people it has been useful. On occasions I've gripped my handgun before any threat materialized when it looked like one was about to happen. Never needed to fire or pull it, but I was ready.

I also recall seeing a video not that long ago posted here with a taxi driver being choked out by an unarmed robber. Looking at where the cabbies hands went in the video, I strongly believe that if I had been that cabby, the robber would have been shot. Cabby was okay other than losing his money, but it could have turned out worse

As for the glovebox, that's one of the worst places to keep your gun. It is almost impossible to access there quickly... not to mention, I've had two passengers rifle through my glovebox without asking. That would be instant Uber termination if they reported it. Much better to have the gun on your person.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I've seen videos where drivers have succesfully used guns to thwart car jackings etc. For some people it has been useful. On occasions I've gripped my handgun before any threat materialized when it looked like one was about to happen. Never needed to fire or pull it, but I was ready.
> 
> I also recall seeing a video not that long ago posted here with a taxi driver being choked out by an unarmed robber. Looking at where the cabbies hands went in the video, I strongly believe that if I had been that cabby, the robber would have been shot. Cabby was okay other than losing his money, but it could have turned out worse
> 
> As for the glovebox, that's one of the worst places to keep your gun. It is almost impossible to access there quickly... not to mention, I've had two passengers rifle through my glovebox without asking. That would be instant Uber termination if they reported it. Much better to have the gun on your person.


I've been on this earth for 66 years, and never once did I ever experience a situation where I felt a gun would be necessary. It might for some, in rare circumstances, but such circumstances are very rare. In other words, I'm not sensing any compelling need to possess a gun. If I lived in a crime ridden area, perhaps, but I'm just average in an average neighborhood. People must understand, that if you draw a gun, you'd better be prepared to use it, and if you do, you are going to enter a place of no return, should you err in your judgement of how you use it, and your life might take a very unfortunate turn and be forever changed, not necessarily for the better. For me, a gun is a bad-sh1t magnet. Having one changes you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I get it Oscar. Your choice. It's a free country.
I too have been around for 65 years. Never had a bad car accident, never needed seat belts. Silly of me to wear them, I know, but I do anyway.
Have carried concealed for 45 years. Never had to use it. Silly of me to carry it, I know, but I do anyway.

Not wearing a seat belt on the day you really need it you have entered a place of no return, your life could take a very unfortunate turn and be forever changed, and not for the better. For me, I feel that wearing a seat belt gives you a false sense of security, and wearing one changes you.

But, I wear my safety gear anyway - and pray I never need it.
I keep a piece to keep the peace.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Excuse me but why would you people admit to carrying any weapon do you not think for a moment Uber doesn't read these. Policy is policy adhere to it and don't ever admit to anything. Some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm not ashamed of my constitutional and God given rights.
I won't deny exercising any of them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I'm not ashamed of my constitutional and God given rights.
> I won't deny exercising any of them.


The govt doesn't grant us rights .... It recognizes the rights we inherently possess.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

a few weeks ago...

- 4pm I was hungry so I pulled in Jack in the Box for a Burger
- homeless guy #1 is sitting in drive way putzing with a bicycle
- No way to go around, no way to back up so I gave him a wtf shrug (no horn, no flipping him off, just a shrug!)
- homeless guy #1 get up angrily and glares at me, then he grabs his bicycle pump and starts air swinging it towards my brand new car (1 week old) 
- I look around and there are half a dozen more homeless all starting to converge around my car. 
- homeless guy #1 is now screaming at me which I don't hear because of my music and closed window. Still no provocation from me besides a shrug. 

- That's when I called 911, first time in my life. I described the situation (which was escalating quickly with maybe 6 homeless gathered around my car a few feet from it, still no way to pull forward and behind me is fast traffic. Operator asked me if I had a weapon (I did not). 

-I am 3 minutes from a police precinct, I expected a response in.... 3 minutes! I started rolling video which pissed them off all the more ('you can't film me!')

More minutes pass and the crowd gets bored or scared the police will come- they disperse. I sit there inside my closed car with flashers on. Homeless guy #1 is STILL in front of my car glaring at me and I'm glaring back because this whole situation pisses me off, I just wanted a burger!

45 minutes later and to his credit homeless guy #1 is still hanging around to see if police come. He wants me to roll down my window to talk which I eventually open it a crack. We talked a little and came to an agreement that LEO wasn't coming. I drove off and three minutes later was at the police precinct talking to a LEO about why they didn't come. 

He said they had bigger problems that afternoon and I responded that to me there WAS no bigger problem than the one I faced at the moment I called 911. 

He also said that in the city of Seattle homeless are a protected class so LEO cannot touch homeless people. 

Here's my lesson, when seconds count LEO is.... at least 45 minutes away. I'm not really a gun person but that incident opened my eyes about how ineffective LEO is when my life is in danger. I have no doubt that if I HAD a gun and told 911 then LEO would have instantly responded thus alleviating the need for the gun.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

We need a purge night.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Terysmit said:


> Excuse me but why would you people admit to carrying any weapon do you not think for a moment Uber doesn't read these. Policy is policy adhere to it and don't ever admit to anything. Some things are better left unsaid.


If you're doing things right here, Uber can't tell who you really are. If we say nothing, then Uber can use the excuse that we agree with their morally r3tarded policies.


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> If Uber or Lift changed their policies on drivers carrying guns would you carry one?


I carry one because you never know when a PAX is going to ask for an AUX cord or to connect to your Bluetooth.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mrtgman said:


> If Uber or Lift changed their policies on drivers carrying guns would you carry one?


I don't give a husky grunt what Uber's policies are in regards to protecting myself or my family. It doesn't enter into the equation at all.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Uber/Lyft's policies have no bearing on my self defense preparations. Why would they? I'm an independent contractor, they're not going to do ANYTHING for me if I'm hurt, killed or robbed. Act accordingly.



Oscar Levant said:


> I've been on this earth for 66 years, and never once did I ever experience a situation where I felt a gun would be necessary.


Who cares? That's like saying I've been banging Philippine prostitutes for 66 years and never once did I get herpes. Doesn't mean you won't the next time, or it's a good idea. You keep posting your meaningless personal anecdotes on this topic. Why? No one cares.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Now all this thread needs is a debate between 9mm and 45 ACP.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I figure if I'm ever in an confrontation, it won't be at a distance, it will be more like when Jack Ruby shot Oswald - so a small snubnose revolver is just fine!


You're absolutely correct, the critical 7'-20' range is what you need to be very proficient with.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


>


I almost shot my own phone 1/2 way through listening to that crap.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Robertk said:


> Here's my lesson, when seconds count LEO is.... at least 45 minutes away. I'm not really a gun person but that incident opened my eyes about how ineffective LEO is when my life is in danger. I have no doubt that if I HAD a gun and told 911 then LEO would have instantly responded thus alleviating the need for the gun.


1) - The response time of your average police department is 5-7 minutes. The response time of a .357 Magnum is about 1,400 feet per second.

2) - Jumbo Jack or Bacon Ultimate Cheeseburger?


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Now all this thread needs is a debate between 9mm and 45 ACP.


.40 S&W for me!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Now all this thread needs is a debate between 9mm and 45 ACP.


No question, Sig P-220 .45 ACP is the best. I'm biased. What every professional will say is "what is best for you?" What is your comfort? What do you bring to the range? There are many well made automatics out there. Everyone just remember to treat every weapon as if were always loaded and place safety first. Always lock up your guns and ammo especially if children are around. Make sure you go to the range at least once a month to keep sharp and keep your weapon cleaned at all times.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Now all this thread needs is a debate between 9mm and 45 ACP.


Desert Eagle .50 AE.

If it's good enough for Deadpool, then...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Desert Eagle .50 AE.
> 
> If it's good enough for Deadpool, then...


The one handed cannon.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

10mm


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> 10mm











10" upper tactical M-4 for close range








Carefully placed C4 for widespread casualties.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> View attachment 146528
> 
> 10" upper tactical M-4 for close range
> View attachment 146529
> ...


I've got a Beretta CX4 pistol caliber carbine with a red dot scope. It takes the same magazines as my 40SW PX4. I bought multiple extra mags...I think I have like 10 total.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> If Uber or Lift changed their policies on drivers carrying guns would you carry one?


Nah. I'd shoot my eye out.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Nah. I'd shoot my eye out.


Why don't you go to one of your local gun stores and sign up for a weapons class. You'll learn basic techniques, safety and the most important factor of not being afraid of a weapon. You'll start out with a very small caliber pistol that has almost a zero recoil. You'll learn to handle a side arm with respect and not fear. JMO


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Robertk said:


> a few weeks ago...
> 
> - 4pm I was hungry so I pulled in Jack in the Box for a Burger
> - homeless guy #1 is sitting in drive way putzing with a bicycle
> ...


You were at the jacks on aurora weren't you? That's exactly why I carry a glock 17 with me. I'm not worried so much about my passengers as I am the assholes all around me that now call Seattle home.


----------



## Archie Pelago (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm glad I live in a country where this is not even a question.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Archie Pelago said:


> I'm glad I live in a country where this is not even a question.


We're glad you're in that country too. Being defenseless is morally superior, everyone knows that. Also, it's great when your government doesn't trust you to exercise a basic human right. That's something to really brag about.


----------



## Archie Pelago (Aug 8, 2017)

If your government trusts you, it's clearly misplaced. Compare gun death stats sometime.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Archie Pelago said:


> If your government trusts you, it's clearly misplaced. Compare gun death stats sometime.


I'm sure my government doesn't trust me, it's run by idiots and always will be, but this country was founded on a document that restricts the government from taking civil rights away from us, and ultimately the bulwark against taking things like guns is we already have them and no agent of the government is stupid enough to go door to door demanding we hand them over.

You're a subject of your government. That's how it's set up. You're given the rights the government chooses to give you.....so yeah, you have lower gun death stats because you're all disarmed. Whoopee. Big fat comfort if you're ever the victim of violent crime or someone you love is. "Gosh, I'm so civilized! Thank God I have to contend with this violence without a tool that puts me at an advantage or equal footing! If things go really badly I'll call someone with a gun to come and visit violence on my attacker on my behalf, and he can risk his life because I'm too weak and fearful to do it myself, and well hell, it's not like I have any choice....the government says this is the best way. Amen".

I'm sure that'll be the thought train.

Yeah, you're so much better than me.

Just for fun, factor out people engaged in drug or gang activity, and compare our violent crime rates. You'll find the UK is overwhelmingly more dangerous.


----------



## Archie Pelago (Aug 8, 2017)

It is a big whoopee actually. Because the comfort is that I'm far less likely to be shot than you. Those stats are real and they indicate your chances too Regardless of whether having a gun makes you feel safer.

And no I won't exclude people engaged in drug and gang activity. Driving for Uber, you are very much facing those people every day. 

I prefer living in a society with few guns. Why are you so threatened that I think that? What's upsetting you? Do you want to talk some more about it?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Archie Pelago said:


> It is a big whoopee actually. Because the comfort is that I'm far less likely to be shot than you. Those stats are real and they indicate your chances too Regardless of whether having a gun makes you feel safer.
> 
> And no I won't exclude people engaged in drug and gang activity. Driving for Uber, you are very much facing those people every day.
> 
> I prefer living in a society with few guns. Why are you so threatened that I think that? What's upsetting you? Do you want to talk some more about it?


I'd rather be shot here in ten years than have to live the next 20 years in the UK. Freedom is worth it.

Plus, there is no evidence that increases in firearms in America is related to the difference in homicide rate. Places in America with the strictest gun laws often have the worst homicide rate. Places in Europe that have more guns than the UK have less murder rate.... for instance Switzerland and the Czcch Republic... both nations have far more gun ownership than the UK and yet a lower homicide rate. There are many factors that influence homicide rate besides just guns.

Just looking at "gun violence" is also meaningless. If I shoot a man in self-defense that is gun violence. If a man stabs me to death because I have no gun to defend myself with, that is not gun violence. Reducing gun violence is often a bad thing.



> I'm glad I live in a country where this is not even a question.


Even under draconian UK laws, a person in the UK could acquire a firearm if he really wanted to. With some machining skills it is not hard, and when metal 3D printers go down in price soon everyone allowed to own a printer will be able to easily make a quality firearm.

Prediction: UK will eventually ban 3D printers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UK crime is four times that of the US. FOUR TIMES.
and they just keep letting more dangerous and unvetted religious zealots in that rape their women with impunity.

Did you see Archies avatar?
Comrade Archie is not on the side of freedom.
He is a communist, and deserves the scorn of free peoples.
UK doesn't deserve him. He needs to go home to Syria.

But, you feel free to come to my neighborhood ANY time, Comrade Archie to take my sidearm away. Any time.
Bring your lunch.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Freedom > Che Guevarra


----------



## Archie Pelago (Aug 8, 2017)

PMSL.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Archie Pelago said:


> PMSL.


Is that Newspeak? My neandrethal-sized brain can't comprehend.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Che Guevarra idolizers should read up on how many people he murdered and why.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Archie Pelago said:


> It is a big whoopee actually. Because the comfort is that I'm far less likely to be shot than you. Those stats are real and they indicate your chances too Regardless of whether having a gun makes you feel safer.
> 
> And no I won't exclude people engaged in drug and gang activity. Driving for Uber, you are very much facing those people every day.
> 
> I prefer living in a society with few guns. Why are you so threatened that I think that? What's upsetting you? Do you want to talk some more about it?


I'm not upset or threatened, I'm ridiculing your viewpoint on it because it's emotional and child-like....I don't care a whit what you do or how you live, except to mock it. It won't affect how I live or what I carry. And, you're wrong, I don't face drug and gang activity. I stick to the nice neighborhoods and cancel on the scumbags. I avoid it actively, at all times. The US' gun crime rate is on par with most every European nation when you aren't engaged in drug & gang activity, so it's a very important distinction. It also puts our violent crime rate in general lower than yours. You're consistently in more peril than I am, you're just not aware of it....or you are and you're dishonest about it.

You're much more likely to encounter violent crime than a house fire, but I'd bet you don't politicize or emotionalize a fire extinguisher, but they're both just tools. The owner determines use and intent. Mine is just there for the dire extreme. If I never use it? Great. If I have to? It's there. You don't have the choice.

That's nothing to brag about. It's a human embarrassment.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

swingset said:


> but I'd bet you don't politicize or emotionalize a fire extinguisher,


That's where you'd quite likely be wrong.

http://metro.co.uk/2008/03/10/extinguishers-banned-as-a-fire-safety-hazard-32065/
"Fire extinguishers could be removed from communal areas in flats throughout the country because they are a safety hazard, it has emerged.

The life-saving devices encourage untrained people to fight a fire rather than leave the building, risk assessors in Bournemouth decided."



> It's a human embarrassment.


That seems like an apt description... these guys believe in being dependent on the nanny state for every need, and being forbidden from taking any action or personal responsibility themselves.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> That's where you'd quite likely be wrong.
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2008/03/10/extinguishers-banned-as-a-fire-safety-hazard-32065/
> "Fire extinguishers could be removed from communal areas in flats throughout the country because they are a safety hazard, it has emerged.
> ...


I never said anything about a fire extinguisher! Fake quote.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I never said anything about a fire extinguisher! Fake quote.


Not sure how that happened. I quoted SwingSets post but somehow it put your name on it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Why don't you go to one of your local gun stores and sign up for a weapons class. You'll learn basic techniques, safety and the most important factor of not being afraid of a weapon. You'll start out with a very small caliber pistol that has almost a zero recoil. You'll learn to handle a side arm with respect and not fear. JMO


A few years back, a distant relative through a couple of marriages that I don't particularly like bought my son a toy gun for Christmas. I didn't appreciate the gift. She knew that it might be a problematic issue, and promptly blamed her own son for picking out the gift. The family all thought that my objection stemmed from my liberal leanings.

Not so. Not at all. I am a full supporter of the Second Amendment, and do believe that we have the right to bear arms. My objection was that it was a toy gun. I did not want my son to grow up thinking that guns are toys. The toy was conveniently lost on the way home.

He got to finally shoot a real gun, with full supervision of course, about 2 years ago. Right off the bat, he was pretty good shot. He handled it with respect, and care, and when he looked at the targets that he was shooting at, he learned that damage could be done.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> A few years back, a distant relative through a couple of marriages that I don't particularly like bought my son a toy gun for Christmas. I didn't appreciate the gift. She knew that it might be a problematic issue, and promptly blamed her own son for picking out the gift. The family all thought that my objection stemmed from my liberal leanings.
> 
> Not so. Not at all. I am a full supporter of the Second Amendment, and do believe that we have the right to bear arms. My objection was that it was a toy gun. I did not want my son to grow up thinking that guns are toys. The toy was conveniently lost on the way home.
> 
> He got to finally shoot a real gun, with full supervision of course, about 2 years ago. Right off the bat, he was pretty good shot. He handled it with respect, and care, and when he looked at the targets that he was shooting at, he learned that damage could be done.


Video games do way worse. You can kill a person, reset the game and that person comes back to life. And you kill people in video games not only with guns, but your hands, knives, cars, explosive devices and so much more. It's the parents job to teach the child reality from pretend, right from wrong. Just because I had the six shooter cap gun when I was a little kid doesn't mean it influenced me to kill. My dad still taught me the basics of gun safety. We had many guns in the house when I was growing up, but because I was taught by my parents right from wrong I did not touch any of them without their supervision.



SuzeCB said:


> He got to finally shoot a real gun, with full supervision of course, about 2 years ago. Right off the bat, he was pretty good shot. He handled it with respect, and care, and when he looked at the targets that he was shooting at, he learned that damage could be done.


Please keep your son enthused and safe with all firearms. On a side note, if your son showed interest in firearms then our military's Special Forces are always in need of expert marksman banging on the long gun (sniper). Special Forces do make for a great career in the military.


----------



## Archie Pelago (Aug 8, 2017)

swingset said:


> I'm not upset or threatened, I'm ridiculing your viewpoint on it because it's emotional and child-like...


Where was that sunshine? I must have missed it. You want to be careful with that. You might get yourself shot. ;-)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Archie Pelago said:


> And no I won't exclude people engaged in drug and gang activity. Driving for Uber, you are very much facing those people every day.


I believe the last Uber driver killed in the states while driving a pax was slashed to death with a machete by a 16 year old girl.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

swingset said:


> Uber/Lyft's policies have no bearing on my self defense preparations. Why would they? I'm an independent contractor, they're not going to do ANYTHING for me if I'm hurt, killed or robbed. Act accordingly.
> 
> Who cares? That's like saying I've been banging Philippine prostitutes for 66 years and never once did I get herpes. Doesn't mean you won't the next time, or it's a good idea. You keep posting your meaningless personal anecdotes on this topic. Why? No one cares.


Your analogy doesn't work. Living a life whereby one doesn't feel compelled to buy a gun is far more reasonable and possible than the likelihood of not getting herpes after 66 years of hiring prostitutes.

Granted, what's right for me might not be right for you or someone else, but I wasn't making that argument.

So, as for the rest -- on just about every forum, it seems, there is a self-appointed arbiter of what is a merit worthy comment who seriously believes everyone on the forum thinks as he does.

Congratulations.


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

CARRY ON! Well in Florida at least. See https://www.uber.com/drive/miami/

Your protected under state law to carry if you have a licence to do so. Uber and Lyft can't do jack about it.

I think Uber put this on their site since right now their is a pending lawsuit against them on this policy.

*Important notice regarding firearms in Florida*
Uber has a general policy that firearms are prohibited in a vehicle while using our app. However, that policy is subject to state law, including Chapter 790 of the Florida Statutes. Florida's laws on this topic can be found below.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ute&URL=0700-0799/0790/0790ContentsIndex.html


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I like my Ruger .357 with 2" barrel.
> Stainless steel.
> Rubber grips.
> I throw it in dishwasher every few years.
> ...


Cops tend to be reluctant about shaking hands I've noticed. Guess they don't like surrendering their gun hand.



Spotscat said:


> Desert Eagle .50 AE.
> 
> If it's good enough for Deadpool, then...


And Mack Bolan.

I'm an Uber driver. I can't afford ammo for such a weapon. Maybe a Micro Eagle in .380.


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

Desert Eagles .50 are nice big show pieces but are also big pieces of sh#t that are not that reliable, heavy and hard to conceal. One time in a one hoarse town I saw Barney with one. Probably sat on his fat a$$ most of his career and never had to draw it or chase anyone down. Come to think of it I do see a lot of fat latin uber drivers in Miami they like to be show off's with their fake gold chains a DE would be perfect for them, but when ever I go to a gun shop in their part of town all I see is old used revolvers and brand new Hi-point pieces of crap. I guess that is what they can afford and buy.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Primeonly27 said:


> Desert Eagles are nice big show pieces but are also big pieces of sh#t that are not that reliable, heavy and hard to conceal. One time in a one hoarse town I saw Barney with one. Probably sat on his fat a$$ most of his career and never had to draw it or chase anyone down. Come to think of it I do see a lot of fat latin uber drivers in Miami they like to be show off's with their fake gold chains a DE would be perfect for them, but when ever I go to a gun shop in their part of town all I see is old used revolvers and brand new Hi-point pieces of crap. I guess that is what they can afford and buy.


Do Hi-Point firearms really have quality issues? I know they're crazy cheap but then again I picked up a Russian-made .380 Makarov quite cheap and I've put over a 1000 rounds through it without issue and it hasn't always been treated nicely.


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi-points are made from pot metal and they are considered to be heavy throw away guns. I would carry a Makarov any day over a Hi-point. Also look at the FEG 9x18 Makarov they are great cheap reliable guns and awesome on target shots. You may have to find out which ammo it likes to shoot. Some Makarov's won't shoot hollow point with out a little bit of machining grinding sanding done to the feed ramp.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I get it Oscar. Your choice. It's a free country.
> I too have been around for 65 years. Never had a bad car accident, never needed seat belts. Silly of me to wear them, I know, but I do anyway.
> Have carried concealed for 45 years. Never had to use it. Silly of me to carry it, I know, but I do anyway.
> 
> ...


The seat belt argument doesn't wash. Whether or not to use a seat belt is a no brainer in favor of using seat belts, whereas carrying a gun has complex consequential pro and con dynamics which do not exist for using a seat belt.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I'm an Uber driver. I can't afford ammo for such a weapon. Maybe a Micro Eagle in .380.
> 
> View attachment 181703


Hmm I will have to research that one. How much does it cost?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I'm an old-school kinda guy ... I like my Walther PPKS .380
> With bad guy loads it packs quite a punch, is slim and easy to conceal. Kinda heavy - but so am I.
> Took the front sight off, it hung up sometimes when drawn and if I'm three feet away I'm not going to be taking aim.
> 
> ...


Cute james Bond gun.
I wanted 1.
Till i learned they are notorious for jamming.
Will get you killed.
It better WORK if i have to reach for it.


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

You can go to a gun show and take a class that costs about $50 to $100. If you are a veteran that has honorable discharge or a hunting lic don't need to take a class. Though it is recommended to take the class as it goes over the law. Then another $100 to the state and a good quality firearm after you got your licence will cost about $300 to $1500 per firearm if you do not all ready own one. If you choose to carry only carry a stock firearm that dose not have any mod's and only shoot ammo at your threat that is new and purchased from a reputable dealer. If you gun has mod's not done at the factory and your shooting reloads or exotic ammo that is not legal to purchase in your state you may have some legal problems if you shoot anyone. This information is for Florida other states may differ in requirements and cost. Louisiana the fee's are higher and as a resident you need a resident permit from Louisiana to carry and take a live fire test and pass with 100% If you go to a gun shop they will be able to inform you better on all the details.

http://www.freshfromflorida.com/Div...cense/Applying-for-a-Concealed-Weapon-License


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Hmm I will have to research that one. How much does it cost?


What you need is a .50 cal pistol . . .
Teflon bullets used to not be illegal 
. . .


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> What you need is a .50 cal pistol . . .
> Teflon bullets used to not be illegal
> . . .


Forget .50 cal, that's for sissies 

The 30mm gau-8 avenger is for real men.

Hold my beer.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

For all you considering a new carry gun, try before you buy. Lots of ranges have rentals for that reason.


----------



## uenmb (Dec 12, 2017)

If you’re gonna talk guns on here, keep it vague in case a corp troll tries to out you.

That being said, if you are gonna have one whilst driving for Uber, carry it, don’t stow it elsewhere in the car. Also learn about how to deal with the specific threats. Find a qualified trainer in your area and explain your situation. They will train you how to work in a vehicle, and also the big key of knowing when just to cut your losses and maybe let the bad guy get away rather than risk a gunfight.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Uber/lyft policy is no firearms.
> Uber does not prohibit other forms of weapons like mace or baton.
> Lyft has a no weapons policy, even pepper spray.


Define "weapon".

I have a large maglight flashlight. I have a smaller version that fits nicely in my fist and is conveniently equipped with LED lights bright enough to blind. I have pens that can be used to stab into soft tissue. A box cutter or scissors is handy to have in the car for when you pick up an item that is in a blister-pack...

The list goes on and on. All it takes is some imagination and planning.


----------



## uenmb (Dec 12, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Define "weapon".


Yes. Especially if you are in a non-permissive environment where having a firearm, even if you successfully defend yourself with it, could prove problematic. You could end up doing more time than the pax who tried to kill you.

Multi-use items are great, especially flashlights. Often, you may need a light to troubleshoot your car. A cell-phone light simply won't do.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Define "weapon".
> 
> I have a large maglight flashlight. I have a smaller version that fits nicely in my fist and is conveniently equipped with LED lights bright enough to blind. I have pens that can be used to stab into soft tissue. A box cutter or scissors is handy to have in the car for when you pick up an item that is in a blister-pack...
> 
> The list goes on and on. All it takes is some imagination and planning.


Wow. I didn't know the 'Suze' was so feisty.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Mrtgman said:


> If Uber or Lift changed their policies on drivers carrying guns would you carry one?


I carry a Taurus 9MM with nice defense type hard hitting bullets.


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

How about carrying a 454 Casull 2.5 INCH barrel Raging Bull? One shot and whoever messing around will run for their life. One shot on the head and lights out 1000%. 

Better to defend and loss the gig than sleeping in the morgue.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber4lyfe said:


> How about carrying a 454 Casull 2.5 INCH barrel Raging Bull? One shot and whoever messing around will run for their life. One shot on the head and lights out 1000%.
> 
> Better to defend and loss the gig than sleeping in the morgue.


I don't want my ears to explode


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I’m amazed at how often this topic arises. I’m also disappointed that nearly every response avoids the most important elements.
First off, your choice of hardware is the last issue to address. 
First ask: What risk am I facing? Is it from within the car or without?
In my own experience, all my customers have been angels. This was NOT the case when I drove a taxi.
SHOULD you be armed? Are you willing to risk your job? Are you willing to take a life? IF you decide to be armed, no one needs to know. Concealed carry means CONCEALED carry. Let the bad guy be surprised.

Far more important than either hardware or tactics is knowing WHEN to shoot — and how to deal with the aftermath. Before spending a penny on gear, read “Deadly Force — Understanding Your Right To Self Defense” by Masaad Ayoob. He’s THE expert on this topic. He’s actually the guy who wrote the book our military uses.

Don’t skimp on other ways to protect yourself. Dash cam? Fire extinguisher (I hear of far more car fires than Uber shootings!)? What will you say to the police?

A few practical points to consider:
— Guns are noisy, especially when you fire them next to your face;
— Where will the gun eject the very hot shells?; and,
— Yes, there are holster mounts you can sit on, that hold your pistol between the door and your seat.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Even the smallest of guns can be a game changer. Especially in the small confines of a car.
> 
> A Kel-Tec P32 weighs 10 oz fully loaded, holds 8 rounds of .32 ACP, less than an inch thick.


I used to carry a Kel-tec and thing was light as a mother ****er


----------

